# Just Saying Hi!



## Matt Stone (May 12, 2002)

I have only recently found this site (again). I became a member quite a while back, but completely forgot about it (lost the link). I post a lot on www.e-budo.com and www.kungfuonline.com, so I had forgotten this was here. 

In an effort to continue meeting folks with similar interests (and with luck gain further insight into my own training by reading about the insights others have into their own), I thought I'd jump in and say hello to the folks in this forum. 

I have been studying Yiliquan kung fu since 1985, and about 9 months ago or so I started doing Modern Arnis with John CS Lehmann. Gotta say that FMA has really impacted how I view my other training, and allowed me an entirely new perspective on training. 

That's it, no more soapbox time for me! 

Happy Training!


----------



## Roland (May 12, 2002)

Please tell us about your training experiences in Modern Arnis!!

How does it compare to your other art?

How often do you train, and how big is your studio?

It is good to see the art spreading out more so then ever!

 

Again, good to have you on board.


----------



## Matt Stone (May 13, 2002)

Guro Lehmann (Sergeant Lehmann to us military types) is a buddy of mine, and he and I met completely by accident...

I was teaching one of my students here at Camp Zama, Japan, and we were working on some Bagua applications from a form.  John happened to be in that part of the gym, saw us, walked up and asked what we were doing.  We hung out and talked for a short while, and decided we should get together and train.

My teacher teaches Yiliquan (of course), but was also certified as a JKD chapter leader and an instructor of Pekiti-Tirsia Arnis under Leo Gaje (the older).  I did a VERY little PT with him years ago, but had never lost my interest in FMA.  When I met John, I knew I couldn't pass up this opportunity...

John and I have had some very interesting exchanges.  MA and FMA have really allowed me a new, fresh perspective on my "mother" art of Yili.  I will never leave my practice of Yili, nor will I necessarily "modify" it to "incorporate" other techniques and methods, but at the same time, Yili is not so traditional that it refuses growth and exterior influence for the sake of maintaining its continuity.  Yili is alive and growing.  Our teacher has studied numerous martial arts (many to instructor level), and he encourages us to study away from our system.  It allows you to see your old methods from a vantage point you likely had never considered previously.

However, I really enjoy MA and plan to continue practicing after I leave Japan (I have been studying with him for about 9 months, and in 3 months I return to the US for assignment at Fort Lewis, WA).  I plan on doing this to the extent that I am going to make arrangements to travel regularly up to Vancouver, B.C., as I understand there is a Dog Brothers affiliated school there that teaches Pekiti-Tirsia.

I am also trying to pass on what I can of Yili to John.  I hope to be able to hop back and forth periodically from Washington to Japan to continue working with him, both in Yili and Modern Arnis.

SGT Matt Stone
Camp Zama, Japan

:samurai::duel::tank:


----------



## Cruentus (May 13, 2002)

If your ever stationed in the Great Lakes Area (Michigan, Ontario, Ohio, Illinois, etc.) post on here and let us know. I might be know a MA instructor you could link up with.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tapps (May 13, 2002)

Greetings and welcome back.

I'm very happy to meet a student of the venerable Mr. Lehmann.  He and I spent a lot of time knocking each other around like idiots here in Buffalo, NY.

John is one of the most well rounded martial artists I've met. Also a great friend.

Hope your're having fun.

Paul O'Grady
Buffalo, NY


----------



## Brian Johns (May 13, 2002)

> However, I really enjoy MA and plan to continue practicing after I leave Japan (I have been studying with him for about 9 months, and in 3 months I return to the US for assignment at Fort Lewis, WA).



Is Fort Lewis close to the Seattle/Tacoma area ? If so, you might want to check out Datu Kelly Worden. From what I understand, he's very good at what he does.  He will be having his annual Water and Steel Camp in the fall if you're interested in that. Some of Datu Worden's associates on this forum might be able to provide you with more information.

Take care.


----------



## Matt Stone (May 13, 2002)

Fort Lewis is about halfway between both cities from what I understand.

Where does Datu Worden teach/train?  I am planning on going up to Vancouver to train with the Pekiti-Tirsia people up there, but if there were MA people closer, I would be able to train with them more often.

I have also been accepted into Mr. Phil Relnick's Shinto Muso-ryu Jojutsu dojo.  He is one of the more elevated persons in SMR Jo, and was a close friend of Donn Draeger.

I am really looking forward to all the training opportunities that seem to be popping up in Washington!


----------



## Brian Johns (May 13, 2002)

I could be wrong but I think that Datu Worden is involved in teaching Special Forces unarmed combat. Like I said, I could be wrong. But in any case, you should check out another forum that is similar to this one and Datu Worden is one of the moderators over there. Check out Uechi-Ryu.Com and click on the Modern Arnis forum over there. I'm going to pop over there and ask around for you.

Take care


----------



## Brian Johns (May 14, 2002)

Sgt Matt Stone,

Please check your private message mailbox. Let me know when you get the message. I got some information directly from Datu Kelly Worden regarding training in Modern Arnis. He does indeed work with Special Forces. I've asked him for his internet e-mail address so that you can get in contact with him.

Take care,
Brian Johns 
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

I think that if you get a chance to train with Datu Worden, you should.  He has been very active for a long time and does, in fact, train some SF's. He would be a very good one to hook up with if you can.
                    mao


----------

